

Structured data-sets about geographical locations? - devs1010

I'm new to looking for this sort of resource and am not having much luck so far. Basically, I have an interest in having programmatic access to a semantic dataset (would think most likely from a government resource) where I can get data on geographical locations (such as a specific beach, for example or a city). Most basic example is that for a city would have population info, etc..<p>Any resources for this to get me pointed in the right direction would be appreciated.
======
Someone
For data aggregated by country, <http://data.un.org> is a good source.

------
redspark
data.gov for the US. Not sure about other countries.

~~~
devs1010
Thanks, yes US is the country I'm primarily interested in

